# Major Bombing In Henderson Nevada



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Today, I received my first bomb, in many years and it came from one of my newest and best, online friends, Rob AKA Joe Sticks. Back in the day, I received many nice hits and I am thankful for all of them, however, this bomb has touched me the most and I will be eternally grateful for it! 

Rob planned this out and executed it over a long period of time. He ordered me a DGE Custom-Made Corn Cob Pipe, which utilizes my favorite style bowl, “A Corn Cob Country Gentlemen”, with a custom “Bullseye Maple Wood Shank” and a “Custom Fitted Italian Vulcanite Stem”. 

I have included a few photos, but they do not do this pipe justice. You must see it in person and handle it, to truly understand. This is a true work of art. 

Rob has touched the heart, of this 75 year old BOTL and I will be forever grateful!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am not a pipe smoker but I can say this with certainty.........................WOW!!!!!!!!!






GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great gift for a deserving person imo


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Man you got me with that title. I thought "oh no more terrror-bull". Glad to see it it is just a awesome pipe!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a beauty! Nice hit @Joe Sticks


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice hit.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Great gift for a deserving person imo


+100
@JohnnyFlake - enjoy your new pipe my friend. As a long time Puff member who has contributed so many insights & friendly advice to others through the years, you deserve it. :smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well thought out and a meaningful gift. Way to go @Joe Sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's classy..... just damn classy! Very nice.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Well deserved.
Good Karma for you both.


----------

